# Garnett punches Reickert in face



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't know if you guys read this in the news today. Yesterday during a pick-up game Kevin Garnett punched Rick Reickert in his mouth causing possibly a life threating injury, a chipped tooth and a couple stitches. Occurding to eye witness accounts Reickert was domintaing KG in a one on one game. When KG's friends started mocking KG for getting shown up by the human popsicle stick KG punched Reickert in the mouth after Reickert made his next shoot.


Source: The Washington Post. 9-01-04


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm Kevin Garnett, *****!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

wow if a blazer had done this , It would be all over Espn


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> wow if a blazer had done this , It would be all over Espn


I bet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i heard this on PTI


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah i heard this on pti also. i also agree if this was a blazer it would be he biggest thing this week. The thing is is that none of the blazers won mvp, and rickert(yes it is spelled rickert) is a nobody in the nba. But this is wrong. I also dont think a life threatning injury is a chipped tooth and 7 stitches. I dont know who the eye witnesses were, but i truly doubt that rickert was killing kg, he could barely play against the summer league players.rickert may have blocked kg's shot or something, but i dont think rickert beat kg in a 7-0 scrub.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's still big news. people ARE talking about it, just not devoting massive amounts of time covering it. it also just so happens to coincide with the start of football season. most of basketball news has been pushed aside with the exception of the kobe bryant case to make room for nfl and ncaa news


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

all i can say is [edit] happens. it's basketball, i don't know how it's so wrong. basketball is a physical game, and when it's not officiated, 1 on 1, 3 on 3, i don't care, stuff like that happens. i've been in numerous situations such as this playing regular pick-up ball. people get mad, i'm sure everyone out there has experienced something such as this, but not to a degree of where you had a chipped tooth and whatever else. point is, i've had my tooth chipped off, i've been hit in the head before and had stitches, but still there is a game to play and it never stopped me or the person who did it to me, to stop playing that way. this isn't golf, this is basketball there is physical contact if it's accidental or not. deal with it. - No masked cursing - Koko


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> all i can say is sh*t happens. it's basketball, i don't know how it's so wrong. basketball is a physical game, and when it's not officiated, 1 on 1, 3 on 3, i don't care, stuff like that happens. i've been in numerous situations such as this playing regular pick-up ball. people get mad, i'm sure everyone out there has experienced something such as this, but not to a degree of where you had a chipped tooth and whatever else. point is, i've had my tooth chipped off, i've been hit in the head before and had stitches, but still there is a game to play and it never stopped me or the person who did it to me, to stop playing that way. this isn't golf, this is basketball there is physical contact if it's accidental or not. deal with it.


i can see getting ticked off at guys on opposing teams but your own teammate when you are the captain of that team to me is bush league, like i've stated if i were the coach or gm i would say thats cool but you just gave up the c on your jersey until you can prove you deserve it. that would take some ***** on flip and mchale's part so i dont expect anything to happen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> all i can say is sh*t happens. it's basketball, i don't know how it's so wrong. basketball is a physical game, and when it's not officiated, 1 on 1, 3 on 3, i don't care, stuff like that happens. i've been in numerous situations such as this playing regular pick-up ball. people get mad, i'm sure everyone out there has experienced something such as this, but not to a degree of where you had a chipped tooth and whatever else. point is, i've had my tooth chipped off, i've been hit in the head before and had stitches, but still there is a game to play and it never stopped me or the person who did it to me, to stop playing that way. this isn't golf, this is basketball there is physical contact if it's accidental or not. deal with it.


Where the hell do you play basketball, the state penitentary?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you play basketball, the state penitentary?


if you are comparing what garnett did to the state penitentary, save it. i've seen worse and heard of worse than what garnett could've possibly done to rickert. nobody even knows all the facts. stuff like this happens in the nba game...karl malone when he hit isaiah, rudy tomjanovich....the game is life to these players. it hasn't changed, even in practice or whatever. what is taking a guy's C away gonna do? as i recall they were playing 1 on 1, and training camp or none of that is open. the wolves shouldn't do anything about it. it might as well have been on the playground because it sure wasn't team practice.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

What KG have done was less serious than Ron Artest have done a few years ago. I think Artest's was like chronic or something.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Wat i heard on KFAN on a show called sludge and lake, was that rickert was making some shots on Garnett and was talking alot of trash to him. Garnett told Rickert to shutup or if he didnt he would punch him, so Rickert kept talking trash then he made another shot and KG punched him. Rickert got wat he deserved, he didnt shutup like KG told him to.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

From the Star Tribune today, adding something to the story:

The town is buzzing about a punch Kevin Garnett landed on the chin of former Gopher Rick Rickert during a scrimmage at Target Center. Rickert, who won't talk about what happened, needed some stitches to close the wound.

That is not like Garnett to do something like this. He doesn't even do it during the regular season. *Rickert must have done something to aggravate Garnett*.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> Wat i heard on KFAN on a show called sludge and lake, was that rickert was making some shots on Garnett and was talking alot of trash to him. Garnett told Rickert to shutup or if he didnt he would punch him, so Rickert kept talking trash then he made another shot and KG punched him. Rickert got wat he deserved, he didnt shutup like KG told him to.


for someone who wasnt there you are assuming way too much. i guess seeing as this is the t-wolves forum i can see sticking up for the guy but what garnett did is wrong. you dont pop someone for talking trash, even if he was, especially in a controlled environment. K.G. hasnt seemed to learn much about getting along with people since highschool. that to me is the real story here. on a side note, how good is rickert that k.g. cant guard him, think about that. this may be a plus for the team in the long run, you certainly dont have anything else on the frontline there after the big ticket.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you play basketball, the state penitentary?


um no pal. I play pick up games with kanniffmn and sutff happens. If anything, basketball can be more personal than anything. The games are intense and a lot of pride is on the line. Tempers rise and people dont want to lose. it happens.
It is just like being a senoir in college, the starting forward of the varsity team and a 9th grader shows up and challenges a one on one game. The kid is immature and is draining shots in ur eye in front of a bunch of your teamates. the kid is taunting u and ur teamates are laughing at you. You tell the kid to shutup, but he doesnt. So wat do u do? knock some freakin sense into him......Probably how kg felt.

Now i know wat kg did was wrong, but a kid who does this, never played on an nba team, a second round pick, he has no right to talk to kg that way. At the same time kg shouldnt of hit rickert because that doesnt solve anything. In the heat of the gam,e, people lose control.

Now for rickert, i think his stock has just rised in the nba. The wolves may pick him up if he can do wat he did to kg, and if he doesnt then another team will pick him up and try to get into kg's head.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> From the Star Tribune today, adding something to the story:
> 
> The town is buzzing about a punch Kevin Garnett landed on the chin of former Gopher Rick Rickert during a scrimmage at Target Center. Rickert, who won't talk about what happened, needed some stitches to close the wound.
> ...


you forgot KG punching Wally in the head?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> you forgot KG punching Wally in the head?


Huh? I think I know what you mean, but this is different situation. The Wally situation is ancient. That's a completely different story where a person get involved with 2 different people in each story.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I've heard like 6 different versions of this, but from the sounds of it Rickert got a couple of nice buckets with KG on him, talked some smack, and KG knocked him. He's competitive as hell, but you can't lose control like that, especially towards a teammate. The media really is amazing though. Melo *****es about PT at the Olympics and he's vilified nationally, KG hits a rookie in the face during training camp and it makes the local papers. The rookie shouldn't have opened his mouth so freely, KG shouldn't have hit him, and naturally he's gonna get the blame because *he hit the kid in the face.*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

garnett should issue an apology. I dont care what Rick NBDL said. If you want to beat on him. Do it by winning on the court. Dunk on his head or something. Your KG. If you want to.. just embarrass his *** on the court. You got a new shoe doing all kinds of commericals. Why dont you just put Rick on your shoulders? Whyd you hit him?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> If you want to.. just embarrass his *** on the court.


he did embarrass him on the court. i'd be pretty embarrassed if i was talking all that head to the reigning mvp, and he told me to shut up, and in turn i refused...that i got lit up. that's why rickert hasn't said much about it. he's going to have a fake tooth for the rest of his life...a mark to show how truly dumb this event is.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> 
> 
> he did embarrass him on the court. i'd be pretty embarrassed if i was talking all that head to the reigning mvp, and he told me to shut up, and in turn i refused...that i got lit up. that's why rickert hasn't said much about it. he's going to have a fake tooth for the rest of his life...a mark to show how truly dumb this event is.


dunking on someone's head and physical assult are two very different things. Both get the message across. One is legal. One isnt.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> garnett should issue an apology. I dont care what Rick NBDL said. If you want to beat on him. Do it by winning on the court. Dunk on his head or something. Your KG. If you want to.. just embarrass his *** on the court.


He probably did anyway, then punched Rickert to finally shut him up.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Rickert is getting way to much publicity just because of this. i know that the real story is not out, each story that is out is diffrent much each other in so many ways.wat im thinking is is that rickert blocked his shot, then drained a shot in kg's eye. rickert laughed and staarted talking crap, spree and cassell startd laughing at him. rickert then dunks on kg. taunts kg. kg tell him to shut up. Every one satarts laughing, rickert makes fun of kg some more. POP! there goes half of rickert's tooth flying towards center court and blood flying from his lip.

The thing is, we will never know wat actually happened because all the stories sound a lot diffrent.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

seriously, what sort of retard talks smack to the MVP when hes trying to make an nba team? 
why so much publicity, kid talks crap, gets decked... 
hope u make a team so u can pay for your dentists bill  

hi dr nick! lol


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Remember people, KG is God. He can do no wrong...:uhoh: 

Get over it TWolves fans. KG punched a guy, he's an *******, can't get much clearer than that.

End of discussion.

BFreak.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Get over it TWolves fans. KG punched a guy, he's an *******,


I guess you're right. On the bright side, at least he's not a blazer.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> seriously, what sort of retard talks smack to the MVP when hes trying to make an nba team?
> why so much publicity, kid talks crap, gets decked...
> hope u make a team so u can pay for your dentists bill
> ...


That gotta to be the stupidest post outside RTFFF.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> he didnt shutup like KG told him to.


And that makes it alright does it? Chipping somebodies tooth and causing them to receive 7 stitches just because you're getting your *** handed to you is actually quite stupid. I bet if you were on the receiving end of that punch you would have said the exact opposite.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

all im saying is that if im a rookie looking to make a team, why would you talk trash to the mvp? i dont condone what kg did at all, and was in no way saying he asked for it.
i just dont understand the mentality or talking trash to the best player in the league


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

_Dear KG, 

I heard you had a rough first day of kindergarten. Don't let that Rick the Stick get to you, big guy. Hey, every dog has his day, and for that matter, every praying mantis has his day against the league's MVP and future hall of famer. Just keep your head up, bud...I packed you an extra twinkie in your lunch today to help you get through the day . You'll learn in time, trooper. Control that temper, chief, and remember I'm in your corner, fighter! _ 


Please, KG needs to grow up. How old is he again? He gets schooled by a pasty skeleton and what's his response? Oh yeah, he punches the guy. Just grow up, KG. He puts on this thug act on the court, yet when Peeler threw bows, KG was quick to back down. But hey, all 110 lbs. of Rickert talks a little trash and KG wilds out. Thug life! Drop the thug act, KG. You're just a big kid. Grow up, act like a man, and win a championship. Oh, and stopped getting schooled by YMCA league bench riders that weigh half as much as you. Between this and grabbing Elson's sack, KG is making an *** of himself.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Timberwolves say league MVP Kevin Garnett's recent physical confrontation with rookie Rick Rickert won't affect the former Gopher's chances of making the roster.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/9665158.htm


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/9665158.htm


i guess you could take that comment two ways, one it wont hurt his chances or two it wont help his chances. what a real ballsy statement buy the t-wolves. they should have fined garnett and taken that c off his shirt.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

^Really, why do you say that? Do you know exactly what happened? Or do you just know a little snipet from a unreliable writer in an unreliable paper and you dislike KG so you assume he did it for no good reason despite a writer who's actually respected for his opinions saying that there had to have been a good reason for him to do that. But I guess you know more than the respected writer right? And you also know more about the situation than the Wolves organization does right?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> ^Really, why do you say that? Do you know exactly what happened? Or do you just know a little snipet from a unreliable writer in an unreliable paper and you dislike KG so you assume he did it for no good reason despite a writer who's actually respected for his opinions saying that there had to have been a good reason for him to do that. But I guess you know more than the respected writer right? And you also know more about the situation than the Wolves organization does right?


this story has even been in sports illustrated, lets get off this kick that we can just dismiss something like it never happened. i havent seen garnett and or the wolves organization come forward and deny it ever happened which tells me it did. if you want to back garnett's actions good for you, personally i think he's a loser.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm not backing up his actions because I have absolutely no clue what his actions were, and you don't either. KG hasn't denied it, and Rickert hasn't confirmed it. I'm not defending KG here saying he was OK to do what he did. I'm just saying that we don't know if it's ok or not. All the information came from that guys little snippet on it. I think somebody talekd to Rickert's mom too, but she just talked about the stitches and stuff. The fact is that we know nothign about this. Don't be so quick to say he was completely wrong here when we don't know that. I'm not saying he was ok to do it, because I don't know if he was. And you shouldn't say he was wrong to do it, because you don't know if he was.


----------



## LaurenLuvsDaBulls (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/4999670.html

*Who's the real K.G.?*

Trent Tucker confirmed what the Timberwolves haven't about Kevin Garnett punching recruit Rick Rickert. Tucker was on KFAN's "P.A. & Dubay Show" discussing how he works out with Rick to enhance his chance of making the team. When asked about the skirmish, Tucker said: It shouldn't have happened and both sides have moved on. Basketball insiders and outsiders agree that K.G. cannot have any more of these punching episodes if the team plans to continue burnishing his image as some kind of ambassador to the NBA. The Rickert punching, repairs for which reportedly required stitches, is officially the MVP's second attack on a teammate. K.G. has previously punched Wally Szczerbiak, reportedly while he was in a prone position. Those who buy into K.G.'s good-guy image have to wonder why he has a tendency to act like an insecure bully when there are no TV cameras around. The answer is obvious: K.G.'s image portrays something he's not. Some are dedicated into building him into someone who couldn't possibly need anger management. A Timberwolves spokesman has not responded to such questions.


----------

